# Rudy is no longer making it.



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2020)

Rudy is now crafting a Beekeeper's hive.

His house is located to the left of the Resident Services building. (You'll see it on the map).

I'll send you the Dodo code, also feel free to check the shops.
Please excuse the mess on my island.

*Edited: Rudy is done making them.*


----------



## Leeloo55 (Apr 24, 2020)

Wow, I would LOVE to visit! Please!


----------



## Anie (Apr 24, 2020)

I would love to come as well, if possible!


----------



## worfmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

I would so love to come!


----------



## Summ3rain (Apr 24, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## tajikey (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes, please!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 24, 2020)

yesssss


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2020)

Sending the code , this site is so slow. ;-;


----------



## Asyrah (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi can I visit too please?


----------



## froggycrosser (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd love to visit! 


AccfSally said:


> Rudy is now crafting a Beekeeper's hive.
> 
> His house is located to the left of the Resident Services building. (You'll see it on the map).
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 24, 2020)

If he is still crafting and you can handle another visitor, I would love to come. Thanks.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2020)

I'll send the code soon.


----------



## Yorli (Apr 24, 2020)

Is this still available? Would love to visit please


----------



## Hobowire (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello, may I come for the recipe?


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd love to come visit!


----------



## animal_hunter (Apr 24, 2020)

May i come?


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## Meira (Apr 24, 2020)

If you're still open I'm interested


----------



## Seira (Apr 24, 2020)

May I?


----------



## MayorGong (Apr 24, 2020)

I would love to visit ☺


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2020)

I'll send to all who replied soon. 
The one's I haven't clicked 'like' on yet.


----------



## jcar (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to visit as well!


----------



## animal_hunter (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm really sorry my connection got cut off and i got sent back automatically before i got the recipe. I didn't mean to leave like that.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2020)

animal_hunter said:


> I'm really sorry my connection got cut off and i got sent back automatically before i got the recipe. I didn't mean to leave like that.


It's ok.


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey AccfSally,
I sent you a message but it might of gotten lost within all the other messages, but I never received a dodo code. I'm not sure if the message just never got sent or if there was a connection problem and it didn't get delivered.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2020)

OtterFloof said:


> Hey AccfSally,
> I sent you a message but it might of gotten lost within all the other messages, but I never received a dodo code. I'm not sure if the message just never got sent or if there was a connection problem and it didn't get delivered.


Sent

Also, sorry the wait everyone else.


----------



## rins (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi, are you still open? May I go over if you are?


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2020)

rins said:


> Hi, are you still open? May I go over if you are?



Sure, sending you the code.


----------



## Rockinpixie (Apr 24, 2020)

hi! are you still open id love to pop by!


----------



## AngelLynette (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello, I would love to come by. I have been wanting the beekeeper hive. Is he still crafting it?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2020)

interested ♡


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2020)

Sent the code to all of you. <3


----------



## twins (Apr 24, 2020)

Just wanted to drop by and recommend turnips.exchange for these sorts of things! Its a queue systems that gives the dodo code automatically when its the next person in line's turn! It makes things easier not having to send out the DODO code each time! You probably already know about it, but it's made my life easier!


----------



## Darkina (Apr 24, 2020)

Are you still receiving visitors? I would love to come.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2020)

I'll be closing the gate soon. 



Darkina said:


> Are you still receiving visitors? I would love to come.


Yes, just sent you the code.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 24, 2020)

i would love to come by


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2020)

Ashariel said:


> i would love to come by


 
Rudy is outside now, but I have an extra one I can give you.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 24, 2020)

that would be great thxs


----------

